# Getting copy of original habitation licence



## stefan bajic (Nov 3, 2020)

I need to get copy of the habitation licence that was issued by Loule Camara Algarve in 2008/2009 I am now in UK and cannot travel does anybody no a company or individual that I can employ to do this for me


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
I'd just get the lawyer who deals with property paperwork to do so, I think it's just downloaded from the "Land Registry" site if the're registered to do so. Just contact a suitable Lawyer (or two) in Loule and email the question.


----------

